# H.WEIL & SONS DISTILLERS Paducah KY. (UNDOCUMENTED?)



## Thetf2jack (Sep 9, 2020)

This is the last bottle I own that might be undocumented, the only other thing I can find related to this are some notes used to purchase from the company and one other bottle that has a slightly different name but from the same city, this bottle also came from my grandma who may have gotten it from her grandpa or dad, a long time ago I tried to open it and the cork broke but you could still smell the whiskey residue inside! If you have any information on this bottle please let me know.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Sep 10, 2020)

I did find info on Weil Bros & Sons of San Franciso, after a lengthy read, it sounds like things dwindeled after prohibition and the depression, there was no info on what the sons did or where they may have moved to, but it's quite possible the bottle you found maybe from where one or more of the sons ended up at.


----------



## yacorie (Sep 10, 2020)

I love that threaded glass top if that’s what it is


----------



## sandchip (Sep 10, 2020)

Don't know anything about it, but that is one killer little flask!


----------



## bottle-bud (Sep 10, 2020)

An ad from 1909 in the Jackson Daily News, Jackson Mississippi


----------



## willong (Sep 16, 2020)

yacorie said:


> I love that threaded glass top if that’s what it is


I'm guessing it is a shell cork on a glass stopper; but I'd like to know for sure. Either closure seems a bit unusual on a whiskey flask, no?


----------



## yacorie (Sep 17, 2020)

willong said:


> I'm guessing it is a shell cork on a glass stopper; but I'd like to know for sure. Either closure seems a bit unusual on a whiskey flask, no?



Yes


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 17, 2020)

Cork ring on a glass stopper was pretty ubiquitous on 1905-Prohibition flasks as far as I have seen.


----------



## Thetf2jack (Sep 17, 2020)

yacorie said:


> Yes


It is not threaded but that cork is what’s been in there for over a hundred years now, it is definitely original


----------



## ESmith (Sep 25, 2020)

Here's a similar bottle with the same stopper but no embossing. I thought about buying it but not sure a slick is worth it.


----------



## Warf rat (Sep 27, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## 102viadeluna (Jul 11, 2021)

Here's some info on H. Weil & Sons.




__





						WEIL & SCHWAB, Paducah, KY. (1890-1906)
					





					www.pre-pro.com


----------



## epackage (Jul 11, 2021)

Not undocumented but a great little flask...


----------



## KylerB-KY (Jul 14, 2021)

not undocumented, I've seen probable 10 of them before, not a rare bottle


----------

